# Recycle points for mf



## chexchy (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello all,
I own 133 mgv points and paying $700 mf.  since we cannot get rid off it, we hope if we pay $10k to convert mgv into dri and upgrade to 550k dri pointsi n order to be able to recycle points.  Is it another stupid mistake or is it my way out of the mf?
Thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it would be another mistake.  You would be paying $10,000 and then turning over all your points to pay for part of your now higher MF's.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2015)

chexchy said:


> Hello all,
> I own 133 mgv points and paying $700 mf.  since we cannot get rid off it, we hope if we pay $10k to convert mgv into dri and upgrade to 550k dri pointsi n order to be able to recycle points.  Is it another stupid mistake or is it my way out of the mf?
> Thanks




YOU CAN GET RID OF IT!!

DRI is now doing deed-backs for MGV owners who do not wish to keep their MGV TS.  

Here is the link 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859

Do not for any reason buy any thing else from DRI  you'll pay $10K  and get next to nothing.


----------



## chexchy (Apr 13, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> YOU CAN GET RID OF IT!!
> 
> DRI is now doing deed-backs for MGV owners who do not wish to keep their MGV TS.
> 
> ...



Was anybody able to get rid their mgv.   How much was the fees?  How was the process?  How long does it take you?
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2015)

chexchy said:


> Was anybody able to get rid their mgv.   How much was the fees?  How was the process?  How long does it take you?
> Thanks for your advice


YES  I was able to deed back my 244 MGV pts.  I sent them an email and in about 10 days they sent back a document which we signed and along with a check for $250  sent it back to them.  They have had it for about 2 weeks and have not yet cashed the check  so we still own the pts but hopefully this week they will run the paperwork and we'll have transferred the TS to DRI.

DID you read the thread ?


----------

